# Testing the New HobbyTalk Track Finder



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

One of the popular features that we had a few years ago was the Track Finder. Due to time restrictions I pretty much had to abandon it. I am looking to start it back up again and hopefully automate it some to make it easier to maintain.

But, there are many different lists of tracks already on the internet so why would I want to duplicate something that is already available? Because I think I've come up with a way that is simpler and much better then anything now available!

The software behind it is being custom made so what you will see at the link below is just an outline of what will be available. We plan to include more information about the tracks that will be listed... what we have now is just some simple info to fill in for now.

So head on over to http://www.hobbytalk.com/maps/mimap.html and let me know what you think of the new HobbyTalk Track Finder that we are working on!


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!
Only additional thing I can think of is with indoor tracks you need to note if nitro is run.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Uhhh... Hank?*

Hank; the map looks great. But were the tracks on the map? I didn't see any. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, there are markers for them. If you are using an older browser or you have javascript turned off then you will not see them.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Greatness....

How do we submit tracks to be put on the map?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are just testing it now. Once it is up and running I'll have a form available.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

The shadows are a nice touch :thumbsup: .

I like this deal, I'll be one who uses it for sure.

Thanks for the site Hank, it's always a great place to visit.

Later, Bret


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I added a new feature (links on the left)... let me know if it is helpful.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

the only thing that came to my mind is a track phone number. that would be helpfull if we wanted to get class race times or anything else for that matter.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I like it!!
Is there a way to attach a track flyer to the icons?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What we have on-line now is just for demo purposes and to test that it is working as it's developed. We can add more info and I want have listed at least the facilities (electric, pit tables, etc.) available, email address, web site address, phone number, scales raced, nitro/electric.

What we have on-line is really plain and we plan to dress it up some once the backend work is done.

I don't think we'll have a place to attach a flyer but a web link should allow visitors to find your tracks web site where a flyer would hopefully be available.


----------

